# Hoyt Super Slam Supreme



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Call Hoyt & give them the serial number if you have it on the bow. They can tell you what length strings & cables where on it when it left the facility. Does it not have the sticker on it?


----------



## olddude (Mar 17, 2013)

I tried to get string length for older Hoyt bow and they said serial # won't work cause they don't keep records that far back on serial #'s. They did tell me to E-mail pitures to them along with cam letters & numbers and also what the limbs say then they could probably help out. The bow I needed was a Hoyt Defiant. Hope this helps.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Is it a round wheel or a cam and what number is printed on it???? Supremes had the 17" laminated limbs. I have a chart here.......somewhere.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

The SSSupreme was one of the worst shooting bows Hoyt ever made because the grip pressure was aligned outside of the string path. The limbs were great.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

FS560 said:


> The SSSupreme was one of the worst shooting bows Hoyt ever made because the grip pressure was aligned outside of the string path. The limbs were great.


Well I don't really agree with that statement! I got one when they first came out. I was getting a new Hoyt every year. My Supreme shoots awesome. I have much newer Hoyts at the house and the Supreme is still my main hunting bow. Shoots great & is very quiet. Maybe it wasn't the bow for you. But it wasn't the bows fault that you couldn't get it to shoot.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

You are entitled to your opinion as well as Jim. And me too. I thought it was an unmitigated disaster. Ole FS 560 is an old timer and one of the best shooters in the country back when. he was the first one to ever shoot a 560 on the old targets. I'll take his word anyday.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Yeah I know nothing...LOL


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

If it works for you, great. You're definitely above the rest. I had one. it was definitely a love/hate relationship Biggest flub Hoyt ever made IMO for target shooting.....I was sold one hell of a bill of goods by the Factory rep.....Might be good to kill a deer at thirty yards like the old wooden riser Brownings that had no center shot that they sold a zillion of... By the time I figured it out, everyone I knew had pretty much caught on to what an unforgiving club it was and sold theirs, and I couldn't even give it away. The poor factory shooters were stuck with it. I called all over the place and finally found a PV on the shelf, and drove all night to Lancaster and bought it. I finally gave the SS away to a kid here in the neighborhood to play with.. I realize I know nothing either, so we're all stuck in the same boat.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Let me add this. If you can shoot the SS well, then my hat is off to you for sure. I'm not the best shooter in the world nor do I know everything,but I can say during my fifty one years of shooting I've been thru a bow or two. Some good, some not quite so good, but I can, without batting an eye say that the SS was far and away the most critical, unforgiving, bow I had in my hand in all those years.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

I'm not talking target archery & the original poster didn't mention it either. Yep I can shoot it well. My point was that not all bows are for everyone. Just because some knock it doesn't mean it won't shoot well for others. I guess that's why you have so many choices to select from now days. Compared to my dads first catalog that had one compound in it. Mine was given to me by Hoyt. So I guess I could see that if you paid for it and it didn't shoot for you that you may have negative opinions. I've been shooting archery since I could walk. I know a little bit about it. With the father I had I didn't have a chance...LOL. The PV was a great bow!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Yep, I know exactly who you are. And I'm just fornicating with you...That's kind of my avocation on AT....:wink: Yes not all bows are for everyone. But I can say the only really top spot shooter I ever personally heard give the SS an absolute AAA rating was Jimmy Despart. Of course before he started having issues, he could win shooting a peach tree limb with a piece of bailing twine tied to it.


----------



## Capt'n D (May 15, 2007)

Does Chuck still shoot one?...lol


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Probably, has one at the foot of his bed........ After all, according to the catalog that year, 92, he's the one that gave the engineers the data on what he wanted in a bow and the rest is history.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

IT sucked period!!! Chuck Adams had about AS much imput on that bow as I did the space shuttle!!! wake up america dammit!!!


----------



## just ulgy (Aug 23, 2012)

Been in this sport for over 50 years and have had a lot of bows-- traditional and compound-- super slam was the worst thing I ever had.


----------



## Curt Smyser (Oct 26, 2014)

I was wondering what the bolts are for that are on the limbs where the limb savers go. they don't hold anything together. there just there...anyone? ps it's a 1992 hoyt supreme super slam.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

FS560 said:


> The SSSupreme was one of the worst shooting bows Hoyt ever made because the grip pressure was aligned outside of the string path. The limbs were great.


I agree with this, too, Jim. That was about the only Hoyt bow that I've ever owned that just would not shoot! I changed cams on it twice and still couldn't get any decent scores with it. Finally sold it to a guy for him to use as a hunting bow. He was happy with it, for whatever reason, and I was glad to be rid of it.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Curt Smyser said:


> I was wondering what the bolts are for that are on the limbs where the limb savers go. they don't hold anything together. there just there...anyone? ps it's a 1992 hoyt supreme super slam.


Well, initially, there were a pair of stainless steel "buttons" that also had slots in them. The purpose? Simple...you could built up a "******* string" with big loops in it that was long enough to hook over both the buttons. Then, treating it like a bow stringer, you put it under your foot and disconnected one end of the BOW STRING and let up on the ******* string. It was a means of a quick method to change strings and/or to put twists into your bow string for peep alignment or small drawlength adjustments or to change the string in the field. One problem with those buttons was that the danged slots had sharp edges on them and would/could cut thru that ******* string. I had it happen to me...ONCE and off came those string changer buttons and back on went the stainless cap buttons.
Lots of the older single limb bows from the 70's thru the 90's until twin/quad limbs became common place had those "buttons" in them. My first Pro Vantage Carbon Plus had the stainless steel cap buttons, but my 1991 model had the slotted type for use with a ******* string. So did my poj SSlam Supreme.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Curt Smyser (Oct 26, 2014)

thanks for the brake down. I figured as much. I just picked up my super slam last week. seems to shoot ok. haven't been able to set the sights yet, but I'm hitting the target.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Geeeeez,,,I had one and it was the easiest bow to shoot for me that I ever owned and I had a over draw on it with super short 2413 aluminum logs on it.



FS560 said:


> The SSSupreme was one of the worst shooting bows Hoyt ever made because the grip pressure was aligned outside of the string path. The limbs were great.


----------



## Curt Smyser (Oct 26, 2014)

Moving up in the world. Looking to sell my 92 hoyt


----------

